# 30 day shred



## mummyof3babas

did a lil tester on it today and omg its intense! prob due to this heat aswell but after doing 5 mins the back of my legs hurt and my legs are like jelly! really hope when this hot weathers gone i can actually get into this and complete it, i have a feeling im going to struggle like crazy as i did 5 mins of it and im already achy although i guess that means its doing something:thumbup: anyone else done this need some encouregment!Xxxx


----------



## Katerz

I tried it a while ago a couple of times but didnt really keep it up.

It's sitting on my shelf waiting for me to start again! That woman is evil!


----------



## Nancy_clarke

no, but I have Jillian Micheals body revelation, which is like the shred but for 3 months and it KILLS! the best workout DVD I have ever done, really challenging and she's really motivating. 

I find doing the workouts in the morning the best time in regards to heat and really gets you geared up for the day


----------



## MiniKiwi

It's SO hard to start with, especially if you're used to no exercise. But it gets easier and so quickly! My legs KILLED on day 2, I woke up feeling like I'd been run over but I had no pain at all by day 5. Stick at it, it gives great results :)


----------



## cissyhope

yes! iv done it and i think its brilliant! at first with every level im like "are u joking!" :haha: some of the movements i couldnt even get in to never mind doing the exercise but by the end i can do most! i cant even do every night (morning would be perfect but my bubs are up at 5.30 ish) as depends on what happens but mostly i do it when babies are in bed

Keep doing it! its great and im seeing results now! x


----------



## missk1989

I'm going to do this! That's if I can keep up!


----------



## Smile181c

I'm on day 6 and loving it :) I ached so bad on day 2 and my legs are still a bit stiff but no where near as bad - already seeing small results!


----------



## Katerz

Gonna start again this week!


----------



## cissyhope

You just do what you can...i got a bit stressed that i couldnt do it every day but im still getting good results x


----------



## lily28

Ooooh love it! 

I tried it just now after reading this thread, the level one is on youtube.
I'm not in such a bad shape after all, except my arms OUCH!

Lets encourage each other to stick to this!!!

day 1 done!!!


----------



## HoneyBee144

I'm planning to start this end of this week. I started it last year then half way through found out I was pregnant and stopped. 

I'm actually looking forward to doing it, not sure how well I'll fit it in around lo though!


----------



## Scoobys mummy

It's all on YouTube if your tight like me lol! I'm starting first of August.


----------



## Sprite2011

I just started it today! Am pretty unfit so was hard but am determined to keep going! Bit achy but feel quite proud as before baby was sooo lazy! Hadn't done any exercise in a few years!!!


----------



## Smile181c

Well done those that have started!


----------



## Mummy May

I started this morning, and I didn't really see what the fuss was about lol maybe I will regret saying that in the morning but I didn't find it difficult, just a bit tedious. I'm going to try to stick with it though xx


----------



## mummyof3babas

I cant wait to start! picked ma dumbells up this morning now just gotta wait for some cooler weather :) defo going to try stick to it if i want ma body back that much im going to have to work for it! even my 2 toddlers join in lol


----------



## Smile181c

Just about to start session number 6...


----------



## swissie

Day 5 for me tomorrow - I have never exercised and this is so painful, however I have actually found muscles in my arms - so exciting! Can I ask those who are doing / have done it, did your weight go up a bit a first? I think I've eaten a bit more than usual (was doing 5/2 fast but got fed up) as my period was coming but afraid it won't come off quickly.


----------



## Smile181c

I personally haven't been tracking my weight as when I got to pre-preg I just decided to go with how I look/feel but if you're putting weight on its probably just muscle!


----------



## Mummy May

Just wanted to add, 'muscle weighs more than fat' is just a myth xx


----------



## Smile181c

Really? I didn't know that! Xx


----------



## lily28

swissie said:


> Day 5 for me tomorrow - I have never exercised and this is so painful, however I have actually found muscles in my arms - so exciting! Can I ask those who are doing / have done it, did your weight go up a bit a first? I think I've eaten a bit more than usual (was doing 5/2 fast but got fed up) as my period was coming but afraid it won't come off quickly.

:thumbup: Good job, already day 5!

As for your question: yes for me whenever I do really intense work outs that challenge my muscles my weight goes up the first week. I think it is water weight from the swelling of the muscles (I can't explain it better) and it goes down the second week and the 3rd week you see results in the mirror which is soooo rewarding!
:winkwink:

Day 2 down! :happydance:

Like clockwork my LO wanted to nurse right at the end, when the last circuit of abs starts, before the cool down.:dohh: haha!


----------



## swissie

Thanks for the info ladies. Back down to original weight today (so putting it down to period), hope I'll actually drop some weight soon. 

Lily28 - it's tough exercising with a LO, my toddler tries to sit on my tummy when I'm doing the last cycle/abs thingy - it's agony!


----------



## Sprite2011

Day 3 done! Am struggling with the weights a bit especially on my left as I tore some muscles in my shoulder after baby was born! Still finding it tough and the heat is prob making it harder but am determined to keep going! 
Quick question what size weights is everyone using/used I think its supposed to be 5pounds each side no way can I do that!! (Using YouTube atm as DVD not working so not got all instructions!


----------



## Smile181c

I don't have any weights right now so I'm using tins of food!

I had a rest day yesterday as I hurt my ankle on day 7 but back to day 8 today! (Didn't fancy starting again from day 1 lol)


----------



## lily28

day 4 done!



> Quick question what size weights is everyone using/used

I use spinlock adjustable dumbbells, without the added weights for now. They are 2kgs / 4.4lbs each.

for this kind of exercise anything would work, tins, water bottles etc. Whatever you have handy! If the water bottles are too light, empty the water and fill it with wet sand ;)


----------



## swissie

Day 7 done! No weight loss so far but 1/2 inch off my hips and .4 inches off my waist. Think I am going to have to do food control (too much ice cream) to get the weight off quicker.


----------



## Sprite2011

Day 5! My left ankle is sore! Have been doing it I'm my bare feet...idiot!! Will put trainers on tomorrow! Found today hard going for some reason! Pretty tired as bad evening with baby so sleep a lot later than I would have liked!
How's everyone else doing?


----------



## mummyof3babas

im yet to start properly as its way too hot:/ really cant wait tho!:Dx


----------



## Sprite2011

Well day 6 done but was a struggle as ankle really sore! Going to have to modify things a bit tomorrow as cannot do jumping jacks atm (actually is painful to walk on!) so think will just do strength and abs and not cardio! Its my own fault for doing it in bare feet!


----------



## swissie

Sprite - hope your ankle is better.

Well 10 days down, up to level 2 tomorrow - dreading it. Have to say I feel so much better for doing this, I feel stronger and most importantly my flabby tummy is disappearing. Would like the weight to fall off, but still 20 days to go so live in hope!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Sprite2011

Ankle is still really sore! Not able to put full weight on it so taken a break from it today but will do modified routine tomorrow, still doing easier bit of work out so not sure when I get to day 10 if I should keep going with level 1 but the harder version for a bit!


----------



## lily28

Oh Sprite, hope your ankle heals soon!
Didn't work out during weekend, too lazy. I will start again today ;)


----------



## swissie

Level 2 - grrrrrrr.


----------



## mummyof3babas

starting level 1 tmorow!:D so do u fink il burn some of this flab? really really hoping so:(xxxx


----------



## AP

mummyof3babas did you give it a go yet? You lot are all encouraging , I'm tempted to have a go tonight!


----------



## mummyof3babas

i havnt yet bab been rushed off ma feet today with a poorly baby but going to do it when there all in bed:) really hope i can stick it because i have a bad leg:(,xx


----------



## Scoobys mummy

AtomicPink said:


> mummyof3babas did you give it a go yet? You lot are all encouraging , I'm tempted to have a go tonight!

Start with me on the 1st August!! Though the closer it gets the more I might chicken out!


----------



## mummyof3babas

maybe il start then aswell?^^^ do it tgeva?xx


----------



## AP

I'm terrified :rofl: Fair date to start for me though! :haha:


----------



## mummyof3babas

im scared lol had a quick go last week and omg did it for 5 mins and had sore legs the next morning felt like id run a marothen lmaooo im not used to hardcore excersise tho lol bit of zumba and thats it so i know this is guna be a major task for me bu looking at the results on the other forums it sure looks worth it!:)


----------



## AP

I had a look too and was impressed. i tried zumba back in the day and I melted lol! :haha:


----------



## mummyof3babas

Ahahahahaa! it looks very hard but i guess if its hard work its guna pay off in the long run!:)


----------



## Sprite2011

Well have been pretty much unable to walk on my ankle since Monday! According to my friend who is a physio I have sprained it! What an idiot! Going to have to start again from the beginning nut going to leave it until ankle healed! In the meantime been doing the abs bits and press ups! Note do not do this workout in bare feet!


----------



## mummyof3babas

Hope ur ankle heals veryy soon:)


----------



## lily28

I don't know what day I am right now, but it goes great, I lost 2 kg the last week with this work out, and I'm only 3 kilos from my weight goal!!! No dieting as I BF.
Works amazing and I can't wait to hit level 2. The heat makes me scared of the next levels though ugh!


----------



## swissie

On day 15 - 1 inch off waist and 1 inch off hips - still no weight loss (I keep saying I will diet but am still putting it off) - my tummy is almost flat (I looked about 5 months pregnant before) and my body shape is increasingly looking like it did pre-pregnancy. The pain is worth it!


----------



## mummyof3babas

omg^^^ gives me hopee!!


----------



## AP

Hubby has agreed to do it with me :rofl:


----------



## Smile181c

I'm on level 2 now (day 12 - took a couple of days break) and I'm starting to enjoy it again. Had a few days where I was getting more frustrated and tired but after a couple of days off I hit it hard again last night and definitely felt it!


----------



## LuckyD

Eeek, just been looking into this and wondering if I can actually do it! Not sure when I would do it, my baby is not such a great sleeper so during the day is probably out - and by evening I am exhausted - but will have a think about when I could fit it in...

I have had a few minor problems with my knees with exercise in the past - do you think this would be an issue?




lily28 said:


> I don't know what day I am right now, but it goes great, I lost 2 kg the last week with this work out, and I'm only 3 kilos from my weight goal!!! No dieting as I BF.
> Works amazing and I can't wait to hit level 2. The heat makes me scared of the next levels though ugh!

I see your baby is about the same age as my youngest - has it been ok for you? I feel like I am still physically getting myself together...and am BF too...but you haven't found it too hard only being 3 months post birth?


----------



## lily28

LuckyD said:


> Eeek, just been looking into this and wondering if I can actually do it! Not sure when I would do it, my baby is not such a great sleeper so during the day is probably out - and by evening I am exhausted - but will have a think about when I could fit it in...
> 
> I have had a few minor problems with my knees with exercise in the past - do you think this would be an issue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lily28 said:
> 
> 
> I don't know what day I am right now, but it goes great, I lost 2 kg the last week with this work out, and I'm only 3 kilos from my weight goal!!! No dieting as I BF.
> Works amazing and I can't wait to hit level 2. The heat makes me scared of the next levels though ugh!
> 
> I see your baby is about the same age as my youngest - has it been ok for you? I feel like I am still physically getting myself together...and am BF too...but you haven't found it too hard only being 3 months post birth?Click to expand...

Do what you can, don't push yourself too hard, if you keep at it at a moderate intensity you'll be fine. My problem is finding 20 min to do the exercises and another 10 for a shower :dohh:
Maybe you'll be better if you do it every other day or every 2 days. After all it is an extreme work out for people who want to lose fat fast, not designed for pp women. If it feels weird/straining to keep up give yourself a break.

I was very active before and during pregnancy, I already had a good level of fitness.:winkwink: I was walking a lot from day 5 pp that helped me heal physically and balance my hormones too, I love being outside it made me feel so much better, started exercising normally at 6 weeks pp.

Any pains are all related to my wrist and back :dohh: from carrying the baby all the time.


----------



## LuckyD

lily28 said:


> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> Eeek, just been looking into this and wondering if I can actually do it! Not sure when I would do it, my baby is not such a great sleeper so during the day is probably out - and by evening I am exhausted - but will have a think about when I could fit it in...
> 
> I have had a few minor problems with my knees with exercise in the past - do you think this would be an issue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lily28 said:
> 
> 
> I don't know what day I am right now, but it goes great, I lost 2 kg the last week with this work out, and I'm only 3 kilos from my weight goal!!! No dieting as I BF.
> Works amazing and I can't wait to hit level 2. The heat makes me scared of the next levels though ugh!
> 
> I see your baby is about the same age as my youngest - has it been ok for you? I feel like I am still physically getting myself together...and am BF too...but you haven't found it too hard only being 3 months post birth?Click to expand...
> 
> Do what you can, don't push yourself too hard, if you keep at it at a moderate intensity you'll be fine. My problem is finding 20 min to do the exercises and another 10 for a shower :dohh:
> Maybe you'll be better if you do it every other day or every 2 days. After all it is an extreme work out for people who want to lose fat fast, not designed for pp women. If it feels weird/straining to keep up give yourself a break.
> 
> I was very active before and during pregnancy, I already had a good level of fitness.:winkwink: I was walking a lot from day 5 pp that helped me heal physically and balance my hormones too, I love being outside it made me feel so much better, started exercising normally at 6 weeks pp.
> 
> Any pains are all related to my wrist and back :dohh: from carrying the baby all the time.Click to expand...

Thanks for your comments - very helpful. I also don't know at the moment when I would find the time - a 12 week old and a 2 year old keep me very busy! You may be right, I should do it every other day maybe. I was going to the gym before I got pg for the second time, but extreme morning sickness and running around after my daughter meant that I stopped during pregnancy, so I wouldn't say that I am in my best physical state at the moment! I just find it really, really hard to lose weight after pregnancy, and liked the idea of something that would work effectively that I could also do in my own home. 

I also read on here about someone who stopped as it was effecting their milk supply - and although I actually have an oversupply I wouldn't want to do anything that would interfere with BF my son. 

Thanks for your help! :flower:


----------



## AP

Argh :rofl: I can't believe I'm gonna do this :rofl:


----------



## lily28

LuckyD said:


> I also read on here about someone who stopped as it was effecting their milk supply - and although I actually have an oversupply I wouldn't want to do anything that would interfere with BF my son.
> 
> Thanks for your help! :flower:

:flower: If you eat balanced meals your milk supply will continue to be great. I don't diet, but I do avoid sugar and processed food. I try to snack on fruit and drink plenty of water. I just started avoiding dairy because my baby seems to nursing better when I don't have dairy, and I hope it will help w/ weight loss.

Give it sometime and you will lose the weight, since you breastfeed and you have a toddler to run after probably very very soon!:winkwink:



AtomicPink said:


> Argh :rofl: I can't believe I'm gonna do this :rofl:

:thumbup::happydance: hehee!


----------



## LuckyD

lily28 said:


> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> I also read on here about someone who stopped as it was effecting their milk supply - and although I actually have an oversupply I wouldn't want to do anything that would interfere with BF my son.
> 
> Thanks for your help! :flower:
> 
> :flower: If you eat balanced meals your milk supply will continue to be great. I don't diet, but I do avoid sugar and processed food. I try to snack on fruit and drink plenty of water. I just started avoiding dairy because my baby seems to nursing better when I don't have dairy, and I hope it will help w/ weight loss.
> 
> Give it sometime and you will lose the weight, since you breastfeed and you have a toddler to run after probably very very soon!:winkwink:
> !Click to expand...

I do eat pretty well on the whole, and have never had supply issues BF either of my kids, so maybe it will be fine. I just seem to be one of these women that don't lose weight from breastfeeding - some it seems the weight falls off, others that I know say they didn't lose it all until they stopped BF. Anyway, either way I want to start exercising again soon! Just watched Level 1 on YouTube - def looks hard but I think I can do it. Will let you know how it goes! Thanks again.


----------



## Scoobys mummy

AtomicPink said:


> Argh :rofl: I can't believe I'm gonna do this :rofl:

Are we starting on thurs atomic and mamma?


----------



## AP

Yeah I will go with Thursday :rofl: If I dont, I'll keep putting it off!


----------



## mummyof3babas

yhh:D if i do it wiv someone il be more motivated!


----------



## Scoobys mummy

AtomicPink said:


> Yeah I will go with Thursday :rofl: If I dont, I'll keep putting it off!




mummyof3babas said:


> yhh:D if i do it wiv someone il be more motivated!

Right well she reckons its best to do 5 days and take sat and sun off, that sounds like a plan to me! So nice gentle break in thurs and fri then next week will be hell!! I plan to do it when dd naps (around 12/1). Oh god am I mad!! :rofl:


----------



## JessicaM123

i'm on day 5 today, so slightly ahead but can i still join the thread for support? :)


----------



## mummyof3babas

Sureeee:) all do it tgeva,, i cant wait to get started! xxx


----------



## swissie

Level 2 completed - starting the last level tomorrow, am hoping this will be the week that I really shed some lbs!!!


----------



## mummyof3babas

eeeek starting tmoz!! hoping il be able to stick to this! so glad u girls r doing it with me, makes me more motivated to do it!:D,Xx


----------



## pandacub

I was thinking about starting the 30 day shred again earlier, it must be a sign! 

... Ok, doom has occured as I cant find the dvd anywhere! 
I have probably put it in some random case ad put that case in one of the kitchen drawers or something 

Ill search high and low for it tonight!


----------



## AP

Panda, just jump onto Youtube otherwise ;)


----------



## mummyof3babas

i cant wait as soon as ma lil guys are in bed im on itttt!:D


----------



## Louiseandbump

Ohhhh theres a 30 day shred thread on BnB! This has just made my day! :thumbup:

Im on day 16, level 2. 

Have to say I am dreading level 3. 

What size hand weights does everyone use?

I started out with tins of beans :blush:
then moved on to what i think are 1kg. 
Just used some that are 3kg and literally cant even hold my hair dryer right now my arms are so weak!


----------



## AP

But.... But... My hair dryer is really important to me! :brat:


----------



## Sprite2011

Please be careful doing this guys and don't do what I did, ie do it in bare feet, still struggling with my ankle (and I mean really struggling its very swollen, can't bear weight fully, Dr thinks I have torn ligaments!!). Not really sure how I hurt it so badly as didn't twist it or fall, just did it in bare feet on a carpeted floor, but won't be able to continue with it for a while, if I can do it at all! May try another fitness DVD.as this has been a nightmare!!


----------



## Louiseandbump

Sprite2011 said:


> Please be careful doing this guys and don't do what I did, ie do it in bare feet, still struggling with my ankle (and I mean really struggling its very swollen, can't bear weight fully, Dr thinks I have torn ligaments!!). Not really sure how I hurt it so badly as didn't twist it or fall, just did it in bare feet on a carpeted floor, but won't be able to continue with it for a while, if I can do it at all! May try another fitness DVD.as this has been a nightmare!!

I started this out doing it in bare feet, my feet and ankles really started to give me pain, especially during the jumping moves. I started wearing trainers for it and have gradually seen am improvement, luckily think i stopped before i did any damage, couldve been bad as i broke my foot in january and i still get pain occasionally. Sorry that you hurt yourself, maybe try something with less intensity on the legs/feet. :flower:


----------



## skc22

I just finished day 2. Not as hard as I thought it would be and I'm really unfit. I can go on my treadmill for an hour after no problem. I'm loving it! Not loving the fact my LO sits on my stomach when doing the crunches and bounces up and down saying 'horsey' though


----------



## lily28

^ omg poor mama. That's an extra challenge with the crunches :/

Didn't do well this week, we have a heat wave and I'm exhausted, I don't get much sleep and my wrists are killing me. I will try to start again today in the afternoon when it cools down a bit.


----------



## mummyof3babas

yayyy we start today girlsss!!:D i can see me hving to take breaks tho as im having a ecg scan wed on my heart due to pain and the pain gets worse with too much excersise so will be taking small breaks but im defo doing it'!! && il be sure to wear my trainers now!,, i can see me in agony after only did a 5 min tester and ma legs the next 3 days felt bruised and like jelly i struggled to walk upstairs!!! lool ohh dearrr


----------



## dgirllamius

Started this on Monday hoping to get through it and actually complete it (have tried twice in the past and only managed to get to day 10 - I have problems with one of my shoulders and managed to hurt it while doing this) and now I've gone and broken my toe!!! 

Someone out there doesn't want me to do this... :dohh:


----------



## AP

I gonna take a break on Saturday, I'm getting drunk :rofl:


----------



## mummyof3babas

Hahahaha^^^


----------



## Scoobys mummy

we will do thurs fri then off the weekend sure!


----------



## mummyof3babas

Yepp!:)


----------



## AP

:haha:

Are you lot gonna do before and after pics. I think I will. I never believe my reflection :rofl:


----------



## swissie

Sprite - sorry about your ankle. I have been doing barefoot but will wear trainers tomorrow.

Good luck to the girls starting today. 

Did 1st level 3 today and I have to say I liked it a lot better than level 2. More energetic and it does kill but the exercises seemed a bit more human. On a good note, I've finally lost 2 lbs (in 3 days), I think cutting out some carbs this week has helped a lot (without cutting calorie numbers). 9 more days to go!


----------



## pandacub

What i was gonna say yesterday is that i dont have proper internet til september, im on my phone atm so cant do it on youtube :( 
.. The DVD is still At Large. 
I will be gutted if i cant find it and will probably end up buying a new one tomorrow.. I am determind to do it!


----------



## mummyof3babas

ok iv decided im doing it tmorow:/ its wayyyy too hot tnyt and all 3 of my babies are awake lol defo gunna do it tho x


----------



## Scoobys mummy

Just done it. Seriously I feel like death but strangely feel good too!! Big boobs are awkward though! Double ds and jumping jacks do NOT go hand in hand :rofl: come on atomic!!


----------



## mummyof3babas

Thos junping jacks hurt haha well done!:)


----------



## Scoobys mummy

I hurt a bit today! But if I know I've only tonight then a break at the weekend ill push to do tonights


----------



## mummyof3babas

i cant wait to start tnyt:)


----------



## AP

Well, someone put me off saying they feel like death so me and DH have agreed Monday start :rofl: I am wearing heels tomorrow night so I don't want to be dying , I dont get out much :haha:


----------



## Scoobys mummy

Day 2 done... But realised my weights were too heavy last night for an amateur so was a tad easier today. I love that its so short and varied.


----------



## Sprite2011

AtomicPink said:


> Well, someone put me off saying they feel like death so me and DH have agreed Monday start :rofl: I am wearing heels tomorrow night so I don't want to be dying , I dont get out much :haha:

No definitely wait till after your night out! I can't wear anything but trainer's (with an ankle support!!) at the mo! 
I know it sounds mad but when my ankle is better I am going to try again just maybe jump a bit less!! It has such great results I loved doing it (well felt like I was going to die but in a good way!!) so want to shift this last 10 pounds!


----------



## LuckyD

Just finished Day 2 of Level 1 - I am planning to do it about 3-4 times a week, as I am also doing the Couch to 5k 3x a week as well. 

Definitely sore but not so bad that I can't move or anything - can certainly feel the muscles I have worked though! I think you have to really make sure you are doing the exercises properly and push yourself though. I could feel the difference when I really concentrated on making myself do the exercise as hard as I could.

Hope everyone is going well!


----------



## Pixie19

Me and my OH just finished the 30 day shred. 
Well...we managed to get to day 26 before we gave up....

We're starting again tomorrow from level 1 but doing it every other day and doing pilates on the days inbetween :thumbup:


----------



## LuckyD

Pixie19 said:


> Me and my OH just finished the 30 day shred.
> Well...we managed to get to day 26 before we gave up....
> 
> We're starting again tomorrow from level 1 but doing it every other day and doing pilates on the days inbetween :thumbup:

How did you find it after 26 days? Did you feel it made a difference?


----------



## LuckyD

LuckyD said:


> Pixie19 said:
> 
> 
> Me and my OH just finished the 30 day shred.
> Well...we managed to get to day 26 before we gave up....
> 
> We're starting again tomorrow from level 1 but doing it every other day and doing pilates on the days inbetween :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> How did you find it after 26 days? Did you feel it made a difference?Click to expand...

Never mind, I just saw your results thread! Well done!!


----------



## Pixie19

Thankyou, we didn't change our diet and carried on snacking ALOT during the day so we didnt get the best results. 
We've cut out snacks and are doing it again to try get better results :thumbup:


----------



## AP

Total cop out tonight as I have a meeting but tomorrow is a cert - i even bought joggers (and i dont wear them, ever, so hell will now freeze over) :rofl:


----------



## Scoobys mummy

Joggers???i am contemplating doing it naked! It's so sweaty! Only I know my living room mirror would put me off!

Ps...day three..done.


----------



## AP

Naked exersising with hubby? :rofl: no way :rofl:


----------



## mummyof3babas

i also bought joggers for it lmaoo only they have been worn for lounging around not excersing:/ going to start tho tonight just been veryyy busy:(


----------



## LuckyD

Well I've done 3 days in a row as the weather has been crap outside, so I think I'm just going to keep going with it now, doing it every day. Easy to say when I've only done 3 days though!


----------



## pandacub

I cannot find the DVD Anywhere on sale in town :( going to have to order off amazon i think


----------



## LuckyD

pandacub said:


> I cannot find the DVD Anywhere on sale in town :( going to have to order off amazon i think

Another option is YouTube - that's what I'm using!


----------



## AP

Todays the day for meeeee!


----------



## Scoobys mummy

Shared a lunch at soft play with Emily so feel too full to do it now shes asleep. Will do tonight's at 9after work :wacko:


----------



## AP

F#^*#^ hell

:rofl:

Was the funniest thing ever to do when your two and four year old give it their best shot :rofl:


----------



## princess_em

Hi ladies, can I join you? I ordered the DVD and some weights today and am planning to start on Monday after a weekend away at my parents.

How's everyone finding it so far? I'm hoping to shift a bit of weight (think I have actually managed to put on weight since giving birth due to bf induced cake cravings :haha:) and to tone up. Would be nice to fit back into my pre pregnancy clothes.

Any words of encouragement appreciated, I haven't done any exercise in well over a year! :thumbup:


----------



## mummyof3babas

Welcome:) im yet to start as iv been too ill but now on medication and as soon as my energy levels are back im going to get started!:D im also wanting to shift some weight and tone!:)


----------



## AP

Day two for the atomicpink family and I found it sore-ish but bareable. I can see this getting easier for sure though. :)

Really need encouragement !


----------



## LuckyD

Stick with it everyone! 

Here's some encouragement - I don't weigh myself but just for interests sake I took measurements at the beginning - well, on Day 5 measured again, not expecting anything, but have lost an inch off my waist already! Crazy!

I hadn't exercised for well over a year either and am managing it - actually really enjoying pushing myself and feel like I am already getting stronger.

We can do this!


----------



## Pixie19

I didnt loose any weight doing the shred but i did lose 8" altogether, 3" on just my tummy! I definately recommend taking measurments to track progress! :thumbup:


----------



## Scoobys mummy

day 5 done! actually findin myself looking forward to it! def coping better with the exercises and feel myself getting fitter.


----------



## LuckyD

Day 6 done - ugh, wasn't feeling it today! Glad I made myself though. My knee (old injury) is giving me a bit of trouble at the beginning, but then by the end is ok...hope that's a good sign! Guess I will keep an eye on it and if it gets worse then modify some exercises.

Bit scared about level 2 - apparently it's quite a big jump from level 1 and I'm not sure I will ready in 4 more days! I know if I really don't feel ready I should stay with level 1....will see how it feels!

Nice work on Day 5 Scoobys!

Hope everyone else is hanging in there!


----------



## Pixie19

When i did level 2 i found it wasn't as scary as i was expecting, level 2 was my favourite :thumbup:


----------



## AP

Ma legs, ma arms, oh fuck it all hurts :rofl:


----------



## pandacub

Pixie19 said:


> When i did level 2 i found it wasn't as scary as i was expecting, level 2 was my favourite :thumbup:

I agree with this, last time I did it I much preferred lv 2 to 1 so dont be scared!


----------



## Scoobys mummy

is anyone on sw doin this and finding its slowed their losses down?i was doing cross trainer and exercise bike and weights at home. was gettin steady 3 or 4lb losses.been doin this 5 days and only 1/2lb off this week?


----------



## JessicaM123

day 13, beginning to get bored haha


----------



## LuckyD

Pleased to hear some of you didn't find Level 2 too bad!

My knee is giving me real trouble...grrrr.....it's an old roller derby injury but has been fine for ages. But this morning it is hurting if I try and do any bends or lunges...so annoyed!

I may take a rest day today and try some modifications when I start again tomorrow. Really frustrated as I am actually feeling committed to exercising for once in my life! But don't want to completely ruin my knee...


----------



## princess_em

Was just wondering, do you need to take rest days, or can you just power on and do 30 days straight? I'm in two minds as to what would be best.


----------



## LuckyD

Apparently Jillian didn't design it to be 30 days in a row, but that's how it was marketed....I don't know, I read up on it and it seems quite a few fitness experts say that rest days are important. I was going to have a rest day between each level, but will have to see how much my knee can cope with!


----------



## Pixie19

I think its whatever you feel comfortable with, i didnt plan on taking rest days, but i ended up taking at _least_ one a week just because i couldn't be bothered to do it :dohh: 
This time im doing the shred every other day and pilates inbetween, then taking weekends off to give myself a break :thumbup:


----------



## princess_em

I think I'll plan on one rest day a week. Although, if I want to just carry on without a break to preserve my fairly rubbish willpower, I may do that instead :thumbup:


----------



## Scoobys mummy

Really considering dropping this to go back to my cross trainer and ex bike routine... So disheartened at slimming world last night


----------



## Sprite2011

Hey scoobys mummy, not doing 30 day shred at the mo due to an ankle injury but am doing slimming world and the week I did 30ds with it my loss was rubbish too! Thought it was just me! Have been pretty immobile for past 3 weeks and hormonal so rubbish loss then too! Desperate to loose these last 10 pounds its a real struggle!!


----------



## LuckyD

From what I have read, 30DS is better for losing inches as opposed to weight...but depends on how much you have to lose...

Knee is sore today still! But about to go an attempt a workout - have found a list of modifications for people with bad knees so will try some of those. Really hope I don't have to stop as for once I am actually feeling motivated to exercise.


----------



## Louiseandbump

Im on day 19 level two and actually think im addicted, done it four times in two days!


----------



## LuckyD

Louiseandbump said:


> Im on day 19 level two and actually think im addicted, done it four times in two days!

Wow, I'm impressed! That's amazing. 

I have to say, I did feel today like I could keep going after it finished...first time I have felt like that!

I did the modified movements for some of the lunges and stuff, and replaced jumping jacks with butt kicks, and it was ok for my knee. Not great, but not bad. So pleased I have found a way to make it work. 

Had a look at Level 2 today - some of it looks tough but in a crazy way I am actually looking forward to it!

3 more days til Level 2!

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Louiseandbump

good luck with level 2, i hate it. really pushes my limits, but then half hour after ive done it, i feel like i could do it all again. Im gonna put some before and after pics on here when i start level 3 so ill post a link, can definetly see a difference. Think i might cheat and do an extra day of level 2 though cos im scared of level 3!


----------



## lily28

Louiseandbump said:


> Im on day 19 level two and actually think im addicted, *done it four times in two days*!

:thumbup: Now that's dedication! I only do it 2 times a week because of my wrists and the heat :blush:

Ok sharing my belly the day I gave birth and my belly today, wearing the same pants :haha:
 



Attached Files:







belly2.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 6









belly1.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AP

I fell off the wagon - back on it tonight :haha:


----------



## princess_em

Day 1 done!! Woooo :happydance:

So you guys know where I'm starting from, here's my starting weight and measurements:
Weight: 13st 1.2lb (183.2lb)
Upper Arm: 13 inches
Bust: 42 inches
Waist: 32 inches
Hips: 44 inches
Thigh: 27 inches

Im planning on weighing and measuring once a week, so i can track my progress. I did have to stop a couple of times to sort out my ds who refused to take his morning nap, but hopefully won't have to do that most days. My legs feel like jelly now :haha:


----------



## Redhead84

I've just done day 1 of this, going to be using it as an add on to my gym work.

Might have to go up to level 2 in a few days, as although it had be sweating lots it wasn't that hard.


----------



## LuckyD

Good job to all those that have started! It gets easier!

Although Redhead84, sounds like you are starting from a much more fit place than I am! If you are already used to working out, maybe it is good to skip to Level 2?

One more day of Level 1 for me. Can't say I am noticing a huge physical difference but I am definitely more flexible and the workout has got easier so something must be happening!

Have you all changed your diet at all as well? I haven't drastically changed it, as I am breastfeeding a 3 month old, but am trying to eat about 90% 'clean' and have upped my fruits, veges and water consumption. Clean eating was really working for me before I got pg again, so it's good to get back to it.


----------



## pandacub

Yayy it finally came yesterday! Starting it tonight hopefully, Jacob has been crying/screaming/whinging for the past half an hour and so my motivation is currently at 0% but I will just push through


----------



## Redhead84

Yeah LuckyD, I'm going to go to level 2 tomorrow I think, but it has made my legs and bum feel much tighter today than I thought it would from how it felt doing it yesterday. 

Did a gym session last night ans level 1 again this afternoon.. Just a swim tonight I think.

I might be brave tomorrow night as my OH is working late and do level 1 and then level 2.

As for diet.. Not changing hugely but have cut out booze and cutting back on chocolate/crisps etc, the usual suspects of unhealthy eating.


----------



## pandacub

Had to force myself to do it but did! Got a DELIGHTFUL call from my ex saying he has started seeing someone. . After 4 weeks of us splitting up.

Silver lining is that I'm not as unfit as i thought, worked up a sweat but didn't leave me out of breath :)


----------



## Raven24

i started day one today figured i best start getting my bum into shape. ive taken all my measurements as well so i can see if there is a significant change.
my legs and bum hurt now though


----------



## Louiseandbump

Is anyone else on level 3?
I am feeling really put off today. 

I did level 2 and then level 3 yesterday. 
Then level 3 twice today. 
Ive increased my weights from 1.5kg to 3kg. 

(although i am only counting that im on day 1 level 3, 
was more just practising last night with it) 

I have done it loads lately and dont seem to be seeing any changes. 
I know its not going to happen over night but it is frustrating me. 

Also doesnt help that i am rubbish at the moves in level 3! :dohh:


----------



## LuckyD

pandacub said:


> Had to force myself to do it but did! Got a DELIGHTFUL call from my ex saying he has started seeing someone. . After 4 weeks of us splitting up.
> 
> Silver lining is that I'm not as unfit as i thought, worked up a sweat but didn't leave me out of breath :)

Just picture your ex when it comes to the punching moves.....




Louiseandbump said:


> Is anyone else on level 3?
> I am feeling really put off today.
> 
> I did level 2 and then level 3 yesterday.
> Then level 3 twice today.
> Ive increased my weights from 1.5kg to 3kg.
> 
> (although i am only counting that im on day 1 level 3,
> was more just practising last night with it)
> 
> I have done it loads lately and dont seem to be seeing any changes.
> I know its not going to happen over night but it is frustrating me.
> 
> Also doesnt help that i am rubbish at the moves in level 3! :dohh:

How long have you been doing it for overall? It seems like some see results really quickly, others it takes a few weeks....I don't feel like I look any different yet but can def feel myself being stronger, which is nice. 

Finished Level 1 - rest day today for my knee then start Level 2 tomorrow!


----------



## mummyof3babas

im defo starting level 1 today:D Wooooo


----------



## Raven24

god i felt fine yesterday but this morning i am aching like mad oh well it will get easier


----------



## pandacub

LuckyD said:


> pandacub said:
> 
> 
> Had to force myself to do it but did! Got a DELIGHTFUL call from my ex saying he has started seeing someone. . After 4 weeks of us splitting up.
> 
> Silver lining is that I'm not as unfit as i thought, worked up a sweat but didn't leave me out of breath :)
> 
> Just picture your ex when is comes to the punching movesClick to expand...

This is Exactly what I did!


----------



## Redhead84

Day 3 done today. Couldn't get to the gym so level 1 followed by level 2. 

My legs are really feeling it even though I'm used to exercise. I'm impressed so far :)


----------



## LuckyD

So great to have so many people on this thread now! 

I found it does get easier....and then today I started Level 2....yikes. Actually I enjoyed it as I was ready to be pushed a bit harder, but man - those all those plank moves are a killer. Definitely worked up more of a sweat than with Level 1.


----------



## Redhead84

Day 4 done, just level 2 today.

:)


----------



## mummyof3babas

so glad to see a good few of u girls doing this with me:) hope all u ladies start seeing good results soon:)xxx


----------



## Redhead84

About to do day 5. Levels 1 and 2 I think to atone for the takeaway and wine I had last night.

I did do a gym session last night too though so not that bad I hope. 

Gym tomorrow morning and pilates class so will do day 6 on Sunday.

I've got 6 weeks until my OH and I go away for a couple of days so maximum attack mode I think!


----------



## LuckyD

Redhead, you are impressive!

I had to take yesterday off as my OH wasn't home until late - I can't do the Shred by myself as my 3 month old won't nap by himself so there is no spare time. But have just done Level 2 again - so Day 12. Man, some of it is tough - I have to stop with some of the plank moves and catch my breath. My arms are just not the strongest part of my body!


----------



## emyandpotato

I've been doing it for about three weeks now with no noticeable changes to my body or weight. I feel fitter but that's it. On level three now.


----------



## LuckyD

emyandpotato said:


> I've been doing it for about three weeks now with no noticeable changes to my body or weight. I feel fitter but that's it. On level three now.

I have a feeling this is going to be me too.....


----------



## emyandpotato

LuckyD said:


> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> I've been doing it for about three weeks now with no noticeable changes to my body or weight. I feel fitter but that's it. On level three now.
> 
> I have a feeling this is going to be me too.....Click to expand...

It is so frustrating! I mean I didn't take photos or anything beforehand but I can't see any changes apart from gained muscle (gross) and the scales haven't changed :cry: 


Also, does anyone have a link to the 30 day shred level 3 on youtube? I cn only find it in Chinese!


----------



## Scoobys mummy

That's what happened to me,it slowed my losses down and yes, I lost inches but being on slimming world I need to see it on the scales for motivation.


----------



## Pixie19

emyandpotato said:


> Also, does anyone have a link to the 30 day shred level 3 on youtube? I cn only find it in Chinese!

This is the link i used for level 3 :thumbup:

Spoiler
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWzQj7Be7zI&list=FLrtCMyoBJtJ2qJDKj0drx2w


----------



## Sweetkat

Pixie19 said:


> This is the link i used for level 3 :thumbup:
> 
> Spoiler
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWzQj7Be7zI&list=FLrtCMyoBJtJ2qJDKj0drx2w

I ordered the DVD today and going to start it soon. Ideally want to lose 8.5 kilos and tone up. So far lost 10 kilos since birth (10 days ago). It's still coming off so hoping to lose at least 2/3 kilos in the next few days...


----------



## kittylady

Hi ladies,

After reading about this here I have ordered the DVD as I'm fed up of feeling fat one year on from having my daughter where women ten years my senior have lost more weight post-birth :(

I'm am going to try this and follow slimming world, fingers crossed I'll be a new woman by my birthday in October :thumbup:


----------



## LuckyD

Good luck Sweetkat and kittylady! Look forward to hearing how it goes for you.

Day 15 today - half way through!! Crazy. Level 2 still killing me. It's all the plank stuff - my arms are not strong, it's tough! Still, only 5 more days to go (then Level 3 - yikes!).


----------



## Redhead84

After a couple of days off (hen do and hangover put paid to the weekend) back to it today. 

Lots of sweating but I don't think it's enough on its own, maybe that's just me.

Sticking with it though as I'm enjoying it :)


----------



## LuckyD

How's everyone doing?

I finished Level 2 today - hurrah! Rest day tomorrow then on to Level 3.


----------



## AP

I have gave up :( for now anyway - I'm gonna start pole fitness this week so no excuses!


----------



## faithforbaby

LuckyD said:


> How's everyone doing?
> 
> I finished Level 2 today - hurrah! Rest day tomorrow then on to Level 3.

Way to go Lucky!!! How much more difficuly is 2 than 1. I fear what will come! :haha: She is tough! 

I just finished day 6 today of level one! I am running each day along with it. On my long run days, I do not do shred (so far that has just been Saturday) :haha: I have been running for the last 3 weeks though! Lost 2 pounds in the first week, along with dieting! SOOO pumped abot staying motivated! :thumbup:

WAY TO GO EVERYONE!


----------



## faithforbaby

AtomicPink said:


> I have gave up :( for now anyway - I'm gonna start pole fitness this week so no excuses!

Atomic, don't give up, just modify it :) I had to get ligther weights at first, bc I "just couldn't do it." I stuck it out and am doing better each day. 

Now, if you do stop doing it, then I wish you best of luck in pole fitness!! KEEP YOUR HEAD UP! YOU ARE IN CONTROL OF YOUR BODY! :thumbup:


----------



## AP

^ I like you :) :haha:


----------



## LuckyD

faithforbaby said:


> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> How's everyone doing?
> 
> I finished Level 2 today - hurrah! Rest day tomorrow then on to Level 3.
> 
> Way to go Lucky!!! How much more difficuly is 2 than 1. I fear what will come! :haha: She is tough!
> 
> I just finished day 6 today of level one! I am running each day along with it. On my long run days, I do not do shred (so far that has just been Saturday) :haha: I have been running for the last 3 weeks though! Lost 2 pounds in the first week, along with dieting! SOOO pumped abot staying motivated! :thumbup:
> 
> WAY TO GO EVERYONE!Click to expand...

Thanks! I am feeling pleased I have stuck it out so long - I felt my motivation slipping half way through Level 2 but now it's only 10 more days so I am sure I can do it!

Honestly, I found Level 2 a lot harder, because there are a lot of moves you do in plank pose and there is quite a bit of arm work - my arms are the weakest part of my body! The plank stuff was tough and I pretty much had to follow Anita for all of it. But I really liked how it felt like a good workout and that it was pushing me. By the end of each session I was way sweatier than I was after Level 1, so that has got to count for something! 

That's awesome that you are running as well - well done!


----------



## faithforbaby

LuckyD said:


> faithforbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> How's everyone doing?
> 
> I finished Level 2 today - hurrah! Rest day tomorrow then on to Level 3.
> 
> Way to go Lucky!!! How much more difficuly is 2 than 1. I fear what will come! :haha: She is tough!
> 
> I just finished day 6 today of level one! I am running each day along with it. On my long run days, I do not do shred (so far that has just been Saturday) :haha: I have been running for the last 3 weeks though! Lost 2 pounds in the first week, along with dieting! SOOO pumped abot staying motivated! :thumbup:
> 
> WAY TO GO EVERYONE!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I am feeling pleased I have stuck it out so long - I felt my motivation slipping half way through Level 2 but now it's only 10 more days so I am sure I can do it!
> 
> Honestly, I found Level 2 a lot harder, because there are a lot of moves you do in plank pose and there is quite a bit of arm work - my arms are the weakest part of my body! The plank stuff was tough and I pretty much had to follow Anita for all of it. But I really liked how it felt like a good workout and that it was pushing me. By the end of each session I was way sweatier than I was after Level 1, so that has got to count for something!
> 
> That's awesome that you are running as well - well done!Click to expand...

Awesome!!! 4 more days of level one for me! I really really have improved motivation since getting back on Baby and Bump! How cool! :happydance:

I am sooo motivated to get it done!! I usually check in daily for people losing weight, and I am also keeping a journal "Baby in May 2013-getting fit-NTNP#2" I feel like it is keeping me accountable, whether anyone is reading or not. :haha:


----------



## Redhead84

Last couple of days at level 2 today (just done) and tomorrow - then up to level 3 for a probably 3 weeks.

After that I may continue each day but mix up the levels a bit... Routine is an enemy when it comes to working out. 

Everyone getting on well?


----------



## Pixie19

Ughhh i have given up! 
Currently scoffing my face with chocolate and haven't worked out in a week! 
:nope:
Motivation currently below zero! I got decent-ish results the first time too. Just cant be bothered anymore :cry:


----------



## LuckyD

Pixie19 said:


> Ughhh i have given up!
> Currently scoffing my face with chocolate and haven't worked out in a week!
> :nope:
> Motivation currently below zero! I got decent-ish results the first time too. Just cant be bothered anymore :cry:

I know how hard it is to motivate yourself. I really have to force myself as well! Just remember that you never regret it afterwards - you are always pleased you did it! 

I had two days off, as I had a rest day between levels and then the next day my kids were sick so it was too hard to find a time. But got back on board yesterday and started Level 3. I didn't find it as hard as Level 2? But that may be as I was kind of stopping and starting to make sure I was doing the exercises right. Will see how it goes today now that I know what I'm doing a bit more.


----------



## AP

I'm considering doing it once or twice a week alongside my pole lessons....


----------



## LuckyD

Yeah, I was wrong - level 3 is tough!


----------



## Pixie19

LuckyD said:


> Yeah, I was wrong - level 3 is tough!

Hang in there, you're doing great :thumbup:


----------



## PrincessBoo

Hi, I hope you don't mind me jumping in so late, I only discovered this work out a couple days ago, I've done 2 days of it now and I am aching!!! (And thats without using weights as I haven't gone and got them out the garage yet!) It feels likes its working and both me and my lo are enjoying it (I pop her in her door bouncer whilst Im working out so she can watch me, she just laughs and bounces along with me!) The plan is to do the work out every week day morning, it might sound strange but I don't want my OH to know what I'm doing, I just want to see if he notices a change in me. I can't really diet because Im still ebf so I need to keep my intake up so as not to affect my little munchkin, but Im hoping this will help tone me up a little! 
I'm going to have to stalk this thred to keep my motivation up I think, keep up the good work ladies xx


----------



## LuckyD

Pixie19 said:


> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was wrong - level 3 is tough!
> 
> Hang in there, you're doing great :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you! Just finished Day 26 - four more to go!!! Finding it hard to be motivated, but just trying to push on through. Not sure that my results will be the best ever, but I know that I am way stronger than I was when I started, and I am out of my maternity jeans - still in a size bigger than I was before I got pg, but at least they are a bit loose on me....

Welcome PrincessBoo!


----------



## _Vicky_

Oh ohoh can I join? Just ordered the DVD! Starting as soon as it arrives. Used to be very fit - then got pregnant with twins gained 70lb!! Am still about 40lb heavier than pre-preg and my boys are 3.5!!!

No excuse now as they started back at pre-school last week so my plan is Mon, Thurs and Fri mornings and the weekend when OH is off.

Xxxx


----------



## LuckyD

Welcome Vicky! Let us know how your first day goes. The first few days are the toughest for each level I think, then it gets easier as you get stronger.

Two more days to go for me!


----------



## vaniilla

Can I join too please?

I started yesterday and I'm aching all over today! :haha: it's so hard!


----------



## PrincessBoo

currently trying to find the time to start week 2: day 6, LO is throwing a spanner in the works tho :dohh: this weeks plan is to try and throw a couple of runs in too (I think I've managed to convince OH that he is more than capable of looking after his daughter if I put her to bed then go out for a run!) not sure how well ill do towards the end of the week, I might have to swap sit ups for planks as I'm getting my "tribute to my DD" tattoo on thursday and thats going across my ribs! :wacko: good luck this week ladies!


----------



## LuckyD

Yeah, it's hard sometimes to fit things around the LOs - I know it's only half an hour, but sometimes trying to find half an hour when my OH is home, my DS doesn't need a feed etc etc can be tricky - I didn't end up being able to do a day yesterday so still got two more workouts left. Tonight for sure!

Welcome Vanilla!


----------



## LuckyD

FINISHED!!!

Can't believe I stuck it out!

I am really pleased that I did, I have enjoyed having some time to myself each day, it has definitely been good to just have half an hour to focus on myself, and it has really helped the sleep deprivation (my four month old wakes up every hour of the night...zzzzz....). It's given me more energy and I can feel that I am stronger. 

I knew that my results weren't going to be dramatic because:

- I am breastfeeding and also not a fan of 'dieting' as such, so I didn't hugely change my eating. I have tried to eat 'clean' on the whole and have increased my fruits and veges, only eaten wholemeal etc. I have done ok with this but the last week has been a bit rubbish. 
- I have a knee injury and some of the exercises were just out for me. I follwed Anita probably about 60% of the time, and had to modify other exercises. 

I also had 9 days off due to my knee, children issues or my OH not being around. So I did 30 workouts in 39 days.

I didn't take before or after photos, but I did take a few measurements, and I lost:

Arms - .75 inches
Thighs - .5 inches
Upper waist - 1.5 inches
Lower waist - 1 inch
Hips - No change

I dont' weigh myself so not sure if I have lost weight or not, but I am out of maternity jeans and my post-baby jeans are feeling a bit loose, which is great. I am still WAY away from my pre-two-babies self, but I also know I may never make it back there again. All in all I am happy with the whole 30DS experience!

I think I am going to keep doing it and alternate with the Couch to 5k. So will do each level once a week, plus 3 days of C25k and see how that goes.

Will keep checking in here to see how everyone is doing!


----------



## Pixie19

Congrats on finishing LuckyD!! :thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Great losses too! 
A good way to tell is pictures, even if you dont post them and keep them for yourself, i didnt notice a difference in myself at all until i compared my pics :thumbup:

I've had like 3 weeks off now! Starting again Monday!


----------

